# Tod's vs Ferragamo



## ShoeQ (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Got a question -- I know both Ferragamo and Tod's are popular when it comes to moccasins. Do you have any preference for any particular reason? I am interested in a causal/weekend wear that's comfortable.

btw, C&J also has some nice choices. Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

It may be my feet ( pretty normal 8D) but Tods may be the most uncomfortable Mocc I own. I have the suede and leather driver models and they hurt at the end of the day. 

Just kicked off my Ferragamo bits after a long day and feel great!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a pair of Ferragamo Venetian moccasins and they're the most comfortable shoes I own. I wear them pretty much all summer for casual wear. They fit like slippers. I've never tried Tods


----------



## ShoeQ (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, I do see more people wearing ferragamo than tod's although mocc seems to be tod's specialty.

firedancer, do you know what may cause Tods to be uncomfortable? Is that because of the lack of support? I am leaning towards `gamos now.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I tried three pairs of Tod's, all purchased from established internet sources. All were in my size. Each pair fit differently; none fit me.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Tod's specialty is the Moc, If you can find a comfortable pair in a style you like by all means try them out. I think for me it may be the narrower toe box and tighter vamp that causes problems. Sizing up didn't seem to help as heel slippage became a problem.

T



ShoeQ said:


> Thanks, I do see more people wearing ferragamo than tod's although mocc seems to be tod's specialty.
> 
> firedancer, do you know what may cause Tods to be uncomfortable? Is that because of the lack of support? I am leaning towards `gamos now.


----------



## ShoeQ (Jun 15, 2011)

firedancer said:


> Tod's specialty is the Moc, If you can find a comfortable pair in a style you like by all means try them out. I think for me it may be the narrower toe box and tighter vamp that causes problems. Sizing up didn't seem to help as heel slippage became a problem.
> 
> T


Seems more of a fit issue than support. Thanks, guys. This is tremendously helpful!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the looks of both but think the Ferragamos are sleeker and a bit more traditional looking. If you want bit loafers and want to save some cash check out the AE bit loafers, they are made in Italy too. If you want a pair of venetians or something like that check out Rancourt, they are handmade in Maine. I have 1 pair of venetians and my wife has penny loafers and boat shoes from them. They are cheap by comparison and really beautiful. You can also customize the shoe with leather, sole, and heel options and they are really nice.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Are we talking about walking for more than a few hours in driving shoes?:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## ShoeQ (Jun 15, 2011)

dwebber18 said:


> I like the looks of both but think the Ferragamos are sleeker and a bit more traditional looking. If you want bit loafers and want to save some cash check out the AE bit loafers, they are made in Italy too. If you want a pair of venetians or something like that check out Rancourt, they are handmade in Maine. I have 1 pair of venetians and my wife has penny loafers and boat shoes from them. They are cheap by comparison and really beautiful. You can also customize the shoe with leather, sole, and heel options and they are really nice.


Thanks, dwebber. I agree and do own a pair of bit loafer from AE -- Verona. It is a great pair and I really like it.


----------



## ShoeQ (Jun 15, 2011)

indylion said:


> Are we talking about walking for more than a few hours in driving shoes?:icon_headagainstwal


This is for causal weekend use. I do hear that most of the driving shoes are not meant to walk for hours long due to the lack of support.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

I wear Ferragamo drivers a lot, especially for travel - they're comfortable all day and hold up very very well. My Parigis (both brown and black) have many miles on them and still look & feel great. My wife gave up on Tod's after her second pair began to look old and worn within a few months of regularly wearing them outside.

Ferragamo is my main brand - I probably have 10 or more pairs, and they're all delivering great value to me over the long haul. Even my old ones with longer, slightly squared toe boxes still look great (except for the style). As much as I'd like to chuck them, I can't bring myself to do so - I wear them in bad weather, and even that hasn't killed them yet. They may come back into fashion before they wear out...


----------



## ShoeQ (Jun 15, 2011)

Great, gonna check out some `gammo driving shoes and possibly chukka boots... thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2020)

I have 3 of the Ferragamo and two of the Tod's. When it comes to drivers, Tod's is light years beyond anything else in terms of comfort and understated elegance. I have a pair of Gucci bit loafers as well and even those are more comfortable than all but one of my Ferragamo drivers. I'd suggest staying away from either Tod's or Ferragamo with a solid rubber sole...get the ones with the knobby soles (Tod's) or pad soles (Ferragamo) and if you go Gucci, the ones with the small heel are actually more comfortable and just as well made as the other two -- just with the upscale blinged-out look.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I have severely challenged feet. I have one pair of Tod's loafers, bought in Greece in 2009. I did not start wearing them until about 2016. I have almost no pain in my heels when I wear these shoes. The fit is beyond anything I can describe. However, they are quite delicately constructed, so I wear them sparingly. I would, and will, buy more Tod's in the future.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

My experience with Tod's is not good at all for fit and durability. Carmina slippers are awesome, can be resoled, and as part of the MTM program, can be made in nearly any calf/suede/croc/shell you can imagine. You have to go to the NYC store to see all the options. I have numerous pairs. Lobb/Weston also make some great slippers/loafer but limited choices and they change the models over the years.


----------

